# Has anyone used vinyl to put on the Stadium seats?



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

Has ANYONE USED VINYL TO PUT ONTO THE STADIUM SEATS? I found some seat cushions at "Spirit industries" just wondering if I'd melt the cushion or if I should just get them screen printed.
Thanks,
Kimsie


----------



## thiswayinc. (Aug 22, 2008)

i have no idea but i too would like to know! I think that it would be able to be done. I think,but dont quote me. I have seen that you can cook a little slower to get the transfer to go on too some more colmplicated materials. but thats just what ive heard and in some cases seen


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I bought a couple of stadium seats from Sanmar to play with. I'm going to try heat press vinyl on one and sign vinyl on the other to see how well they stick.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Please report back. Think there are a lot of us that are curious.


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

What a novel idea. Please keep us posted on the results of your testing. Thanks.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

If the seat is cloth it will work. I know some are made of plastic for being rain repellent and this would not work well with a heat press( the melting seat would be messy). I would think you could use sign vinyl with great results though. I have sold many of them using sign vinyl. I have also embroidered and heat pressed the cloth ones. People like these seats with there team's name and there name too. .... JB


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I grabbed one of them out of the box yesterday to play with. They are advertised as being made of 600 denier polyester. First thing I tried was some Oracal 651 sign vinyl. Not gonna happen, it just would not stick to the seat. I couldn't even get the release paper to peal off the decal.

Next up, I cut a piece of Eco Film Plus. When I grabbed the roll, I also noticed it had a sticker inside the other end of the tube that says Video Flex Extra but it doesn't have the pink layer like the roll of Video Flex Extra I have??? Anyway, I heat pressed that onto the seat and it looks like it will work. I used some scrap papers left over from transfers to block off around the design and I don't see any evidence of discoloration from the heat press. 

I will probably try Easy Weed on the other side just to see what happens.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

here is a stadium seat i did. i think i used thermofilm and it worked great. i am curious about the cushions though so let us know.


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2007)

lgiglio1 said:


> here is a stadium seat i did. i think i used thermofilm and it worked great. i am curious about the cushions though so let us know.


Lisa if you used thermofilm, did you go by the manuf. instructions or did you use different temp. and time setting?


----------



## boston (Sep 4, 2011)

where to buy blank stadium cushions to heat press onto?


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

boston said:


> where to buy blank stadium cushions to heat press onto?


you might try
Spirit Industries
Perfect Promotional Products--www.perfectline.com
Fey Promotional Products Group--www.fey-line.com
Custom Plastic Spec---www.keystoneline.com
Grayline---www.grayline.com
Benmex International Inc---www.opuslineusa.com
I'm PPAI & SAGE, not sure if you need to be a member to purchase from them, probably not. Heat pressing stadium cushions, not sure.
We order them already screenprinted with our artwork.


----------

